# ISO blueprints for PVC bow stand



## frmdtr (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello all I am new here and new to bows in general. I am looking to build a stand to hold our bows when were shooting here at the house. I found a holder I like but cant find any blueprints on it. Have any of you made anything like this and able to help me? Thank you all for taking the time to read this have a great day.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

They are pretty simple. I don't think I've ever seen plans for these PVC stands. I think most guys just start cutting and gluing, then head to HD for any extra pieces that they need. The photos here in the DIY section are great guides to your final product.


----------



## bowtechvet (Aug 10, 2012)

You don't really need a blue print. just pick up 4 3" T's - 4 3" 90's and a 20ft section of 3" PVC. you will have some material left over. messure the pieces before gluing them together and I recommend a hacksaw instead of a sawzall. its easier to make straighter cuts. fit it together before you glue it and drill holes in the bottom so the rain water wont stay in the base. Honestly though you should be able to get away with 2 inch instead of 3.


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Make it tall enough so the bows dont touch the ground and from that picture you posted ,make the base a square that measures about what ever half the height is ,add in your uprights for arrows.


----------



## ron2714 (Aug 7, 2016)

I built mine to rest the bows on instead of hanging by the limbs. I can send a material list if you are interested.














I've since redesigned the shelf on the double stand to make the shelf sturdier. Also attached a rubber mat on the top.


----------



## sonnyd (Nov 19, 2021)

ron2714 said:


> I built mine to rest the bows on instead of hanging by the limbs. I can send a material list if you are interested.
> View attachment 4727321
> View attachment 4727361
> 
> ...


This is a nice and good looking stand could you send me the material and design on the single stand would greatly appreciate that and thank you so much


----------



## sonnyd (Nov 19, 2021)

do you have the material list and measurements for the single stand?


----------

